# WTB Badlands 2200 - would consider similar pack



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Looking for a 2200. They are 215 at Sportsmans right now and 220 on Midway. Needless to say, I am not looking to buy a used one for 200. If you have one you are considering moving, please let me know.


Thanks!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Bump.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

This is the best that I could find and you have to get it in ap snow....

http://www.blackovis.com/badlands-2200-snow-camo-backpack-limited-edition

The good thing is that shipping is free.

The 2200 on black ovis is the new and updated one so it is pretty sweet. You can buy older used 2200's at the badlands store with bad zippers and such with no warranty for around $150 which is a smoking deal.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Check ksl often, I have seen two on there the last month or so. Also consider an Eberlestock.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

30-06-hunter said:


> Check ksl often, I have seen two on there the last month or so. Also consider an Eberlestock.


I missed some opps back in the day.. Now they are usually an old model on KSL for $200.

I have looked at Eberlestock a little. What would be comparable to the 2200? I want something for a day, but that can hold emergency kit and allow me to shed layers. I go really deep so it needs to have enough stuff in case I end up stuck, and I need to be able to pack stuff out. Do you have much of a rundown on them?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I did an over nighter in my superday this year. If I had to pack out a deer I think I would have managed with that pack.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

I have a 2200 that I would be willing to part with.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

You have 2 hours to decide.... holds 300 cu more than the 2200

https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/1

It's the alpz trailblazer


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a 2200 that is about 5 years old but only got used on 2 hunts. It is in great shape. I would sell it for $160 if you are interested.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=37243319&cat=225&lpid=&search=2200&ad_cid=2
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=37190232&cat=225&lpid=&search=2200&ad_cid=4

Here's two I just ran across. I have one and it's one of the most comfortable packs I've had. I bought mine about 6 years ago so I guess I have the old version. So far it's packed out 11 boned out deer and two mountain goats without any problems. It's not "bowhunting-quiet" but it's not too loud.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

If you are tall get the badlands 2200 if you're short get the eberlestock x2 I have the eberlestock and love it. I carry food, water, extra layers, first aid, survival kit, kill kit, and a few other odds and ends in it. Me and another guy were able to get all of our gear and my deer out in one trip. He has the badlands 2200.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for the great replies everyone. Gonna check out the KSL ones! Namba thanks for the links, I can look at those now


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I picked up the Eberlestock Just One recently and seems to be a phenomenal pack, I lucked out and saw it in the bargain cave for $80 off.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Don't forget about the Easton line. I have the pickup 3000. So far it has done everything as good as my Eberlestock. I packed out two elk with it this year including an epic one-trip pack-out where I was hauling half of a full grown cow plus gear. Probably around 130 lbs., and it performed flawlessly. Camofire has the Easton Bowhunter up right now for $75. Not sure how this one is hauling meat though.
https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/1


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Badlands, 50% off for Black Friday! $149 for a 2200 to your door! Get em while they got em.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------

